# playstation 3



## hommerun (30 Octobre 2010)

Salut, j'aimerais avoir des renseignement pour savoir s'il est possible de communiquer en wi fi entre un routeur branché a un mac et un playstation 3.
Dans le but de transféré des données tels films,photos,musiques.


----------



## Fìx (30 Octobre 2010)

hommerun a dit:


> Salut, j'aimerais avoir des renseignement pour savoir s'il est possible de communiquer en wi fi entre un routeur branché a un mac et un playstation 3.
> Dans le but de transféré des données tels films,photos,musiques.




Théoriquement oui. 

Mais me demande pas comment ça fonctionne, j'me suis arrêté à l'install, sans le configurer! :rateau:


----------



## gaet59 (3 Janvier 2011)

Salut, Nous on le fait tous les jours avec PS3 Media Server. Ca fonctionne super bien regarde :
http://ps3mediaserver.blogspot.com/

Enjoy !


----------



## MacTheRiper (6 Janvier 2011)

gaet59 a dit:


> Salut, Nous on le fait tous les jours avec PS3 Media Server. Ca fonctionne super bien regarde :
> http://ps3mediaserver.blogspot.com/
> 
> Enjoy !



Je confirme! 
Comme gaet59, j'ai PS3 Mediaserveur et c'est vraiment trop bien. Je lis du .mkv depuis mon mac mini à l'étage et je le lance sur ma ps3 dans mon salon... 
Mais tu peux aussi lire des photos, videos et pas mal de trucs sur ton mac.

Le mot est bien trouvé: Enjoy!


----------



## D_dream (27 Janvier 2011)

Enome !!! je viens de l'installer c'est vraiment top !!!


----------

